# Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 is released! Intro price available!



## OrchestralTools (Jul 25, 2018)

*Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2*
When inspiration hits you, time matters. Being as fast as the ideas are flowing - that’s what we created Berlin Orchestra Inspire for. After our huge success with the first installment of this series, we are proud to announce Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2.


Trailer Music: "Be Prepared" by Sascha Knorr, made exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2.

With Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 you get access to a whole new world of selected orchestral colors from the Berlin Series and our Metropolis Ark range. The collection is specifically designed for atmospheric and emotional writing.
It consists of two main types of instruments:

*First, we have a sections folder* with individual orchestral sections and solo instruments. Here you can find different Flautando String Sections, Solo Strings, Solo Woodwinds, a Horn Ensemble as well as Percussion, Keys and a Harp Ensemble. As a highlight you will find a beautiful High Choir consisting of Women and Children.

High Strings 8va Flautando
Mid Strings Flautando
Low Strings 8va Flautando
Whole Ensemble Flautando
Whole Ensemble Flageolet
Solo Violin
Solo Cello
Horn Ensemble a6
Whole Brass Ensemble
Solo Oboe
Solo Bassoon
Whole Woodwind Ensemble
Vibraphone
Taiko
Marimba
Delicate Piano
Positif Organ
Harp Ensemble
Women & Children Choir
*In the Orchestrations folder,* you have access to carefully mixed orchestral sections, which give you beautiful melodic and harmonic colors right out of the box. We created stunning blends of our instruments for instant inspiration and common orchestral combinations.

Flautando Strings & Woodwind Ensemble
French Horn & Celli Ensemble
Violins & Children Choir
Low Woodwinds
Low Brass Hymnium
Deep Orchestra
Find a detailed overview of the Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 instruments in the http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Berlin_Orchestra_Inspire_2b.pdf (Articulation List PDF.)

Enjoy our detailed Screencast!


*There are those situations *where you have to sketch out a full orchestral piece in a very limited time. With our Inspire Range this is possible in an easy and instant way. The perfectly balanced sound of the Teldex Studio Berlin allows the focus on composing without spending time in adjusting the sound. Everything sounds right - out of the box.

Lukas Kiedaisch exclusively used Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 for his demo "Life".


Also our good old friend Craig Sharmat used Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 exclusively to create his piece "A peaceful End".


"Inspire Me" by Helge Borgarts and Thomas Stanger is a combination of BOI 1 & 2. Enjoy!


*With its resource friendly footprint*, BOI2 is completely usable mobile on a single laptop. No matter if you use Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 on its own or together with its predecessor, you get access to a huge collection of standard and advanced orchestral sounds right at your fingertips. All Instruments are balanced and pre-mixed in a single stereo mic position! Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 offers direct and easy access to orchestral scoring - Wherever Inspiration hits you, be prepared.

*PRE-ORDER NOW FOR JUST 249€ + VAT.*
Normal price will be 399€ + VAT.
Release Date: August 08.

*150€ OF VOUCHERS*
With your purchase of BOI2 you will receive two special vouchers that can be used in the OT Store:

• a 50€ voucher, good for any purchase
• a 100€ voucher, good for any purchase higher than 600€

The vouchers can not be combined in the same order. Vouchers will be sent upon release of Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 and are not refundable.

*Highlights*

A full Orchestra for atmospheric and emotional writing
Adaptive Legato
Flautando String Sections
Pre-Orchestrated Ensembles
Solo Instruments
Choir
Delicate Piano
Resource-Friendly balanced Mix Mic Position
Recorded at the Teldex Scoring Stage
Based on CAPSULE, the most powerful Articulation Management System for Kontakt

Find all details on our product page.
www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## lucor (Jul 25, 2018)

Are these completely new recordings, or are they derived from the Berlin Orchestra samples like Inspire 1? Asking because I don't think there are any Horns a6 in your current products, no?


----------



## Bender-offender (Jul 25, 2018)

Maybe I read it incorrectly, but is there a discount for Inspire 1 owners?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 25, 2018)

lucor said:


> Are these completely new recordings, or are they derived from the Berlin Orchestra samples like Inspire 1? Asking because I don't think there are any Horns a6 in your current products, no?



Quick read thru this Announcement, and little reference to help BO-Inspire 1 owners. Still have first Coupon set and can at least now use the Eur 50 one.  
Great Pre-order price, and hoping for much more about how this is designed to enhance BO_I 1.

..….. I wonder if this is intent of Voucher program … thus avoiding crossgrade/update approach ? .. dunno


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 25, 2018)

Horns a6 comes from Arc I I imagine.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Horns a6 comes from Arc I I imagine.


Ark 1 has 9 and 3 horn groups. This might be from Berlin Brass


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 25, 2018)

I tend to use Spitfire Audio as a price comparison point and here in USA, vs those mentioned. They surely have very similar development and production expenses.


----------



## kaiyoti (Jul 25, 2018)

fretti said:


> Is the U.S. in OT's shop without taxes??



Yes.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 25, 2018)

Superficial as I may be, the marketing tone in these trailers combined with the new American speaker in the walkthroughs just feels completely wrong for Orchestral Tools. Over the years I've come to think of OT as the expensive top-shelf brand that is aiming for veteran composers that don't need a lot of hand-holding, offering a more sophisticated European take that contrasted Hollywood's hyper-realism with an emphasis on traditional orchestral realism.

This new marketing feels icky corporate, like the copy was generated by feeding a neural network a load of those platitudinous motivational posters. Probably not reflective of the sounds of the library themselves, but I feel like I have to hold my nose when I watch videos like this.

Now this may sound nit picky, but because OT only offers intro pricing before the release and very seldom has any sales whatsoever, and no chance of resales we have to take a lot on faith, so for me the sort of gut feeling about OT as a general matter factors in quite a bit.

I'm guessing the more in-depth walkthroughs will be coming shortly? Maybe even some pre-release video reviews?


----------



## Sami (Jul 25, 2018)

This doesn't really concern me but I am weirdly annoyed by this announcement. There are very succesful developers who offer such upgrades for free and whose initial product was considerably more complete than BOI 1. Neither the vouchers nor the product itself impess me and all in all I kinda feel like they could really have done better.

Edit: also what my predecessor said


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 25, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Ark 1 has 9 and 3 horn groups. This might be from Berlin Brass


Berlin Brass is 4 Horns. Unless I'm wrong, the 6 Horns section is from Ark 3 !


----------



## fretti (Jul 25, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Berlin Brass is 4 Horns. Unless I'm wrong, the 6 Horns section is from Ark 3 !


Afaik MA3 is Horns a8?!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Berlin Brass is 4 Horns. Unless I'm wrong, the 6 Horns section is from Ark 3 !


I might be wrong but I think BB has a 6 horn ensemble patch in addition to the 4 divisi horns.


----------



## Gauss (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh BOI... There goes my holiday money!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 25, 2018)

@fretti : Damn, you're right ! Just checked, I was confusing things with the trumpet section.
Ark 3 is 6 Trumpets, 8 Horns, and the Low Brass section (2 Tenor Trombones, a Bass Trombone, a Contrabass Trombone, a Cimbassi, a Bass Tuba and a Contrabass Tuba) 

@dcoscina : The Horn ensemble section in Berlin Brass is definitely 4 horns


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2018)

Cool, it might be new then.


----------



## Satorious (Jul 25, 2018)

Hmm... what's the general opinion on this one? I mean like the low memory imprint and tone on Inspire 1 and own the Arks - I'm not sure there is enough to sway me with this one. I'm sure it's superb, but it sounds like they are duplicating some of the content (?). Also - the timing seems completely lousy, cashflow wise! Not convinced that the Summer holidays is the greatest time to release, so I'll probably have to skip regardless... Perhaps a convincing walk-through might turn things around!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 25, 2018)

I thought OT commented positively about use with BO-I 1 as well as its other potential. 
I trust they would not make such a clear mistake as to truly duplicate or do major overlap. 
Will hold on for a few days and watch what additional info is provided …..
Hey Tobias !


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 25, 2018)

I like how you can watch this trailer with “Inspire 2” as a mind control drug and change nothing else... it works! I think this gets the “out there” trailer award...


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 25, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @fretti : Damn, you're right ! Just checked, I was confusing things with the trumpet section.
> Ark 3 is 6 Trumpets, 8 Horns, and the Low Brass section (2 Tenor Trombones, a Bass Trombone, a Contrabass Trombone, a Cimbassi, a Bass Tuba and a Contrabass Tuba)
> 
> @dcoscina : The Horn ensemble section in Berlin Brass is definitely 4 horns



I'm wondering if they created an A6 Horn Section by using the Berlin Brass 4 Horn Ensemble and layered in two of the single players. (The individual players were not the same players used to sample the ensemble patch)


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 25, 2018)

For a noob like me, I'm quite interested in this for my mobile rig. I have a small controller and EWSO Gold on a laptop for noodling out ideas. The sounds of the demos are definitely different than straight up Symphonic Orchestra, almost like an orchestra based on Soundiron's Emotional Piano, and to me would complement my SO library. Plus I get a bit of choir and an introduction to working with Berlin patches for under 300 bucks USD. So I think Inspire 2 has some specific applications, maybe just not for the masses. I may use the $50 voucher for Inspire 1, who knows, plus I'd be $100 closer to Berlin Brass, a future goal if I can actually produce something useful at some point. Just my $.02


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2018)

PaulieDC said:


> For a noob like me, I'm quite interested in this for my mobile rig. I have a small controller and EWSO Gold on a laptop for noodling out ideas. The sounds of the demos are definitely different than straight up Symphonic Orchestra, almost like an orchestra based on Soundiron's Emotional Piano, and to me would complement my SO library. Plus I get a bit of choir and an introduction to working with Berlin patches for under 300 bucks USD. So I think Inspire 2 has some specific applications, maybe just not for the masses. I may use the $50 voucher for Inspire 1, who knows, plus I'd be $100 closer to Berlin Brass, a future goal if I can actually produce something useful at some point. Just my $.02



While I do own all of their Ark series as well as Sphere, Berlin Brass, and a few other libraries of theirs, I like the idea that I could put BOI 1 and 2 on my Macbook Air and work on stuff on the road then broaden the scope of those pieces using their larger libraries.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 25, 2018)

NICE job *@ Craig Sharmat* 
Cool to hear your ongoing involvement and contribution.
Ordering before release … no doubt !


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> NICE job *@ Craig Sharmat* Cool to hear your ongoing involvement and contribution.
> Ordering before release … no doubt !


Always enjoy Craig's demos.


----------



## CT (Jul 25, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Superficial as I may be, the marketing tone in these trailers combined with the new American speaker in the walkthroughs just feels completely wrong for Orchestral Tools. Over the years I've come to think of OT as the expensive top-shelf brand that is aiming for veteran composers that don't need a lot of hand-holding, offering a more sophisticated European take that contrasted Hollywood's hyper-realism with an emphasis on traditional orchestral realism.
> 
> This new marketing feels icky corporate, like the copy was generated by feeding a neural network a load of those platitudinous motivational posters. Probably not reflective of the sounds of the library themselves, but I feel like I have to hold my nose when I watch videos like this.
> 
> ...



I don't want to move too far afield because this *is* a developer thread, but I do want to say that I don't think this kind of thinking is superficial at all. When we have so many competing developers to choose from, all at a very similar level of high quality, decisions start to include other things like aesthetic preferences and, yes, "image and vibe." It's actually the main consideration for me these days, given that the playing field is otherwise pretty level. And it's made my decision making pretty simple, I've gotta say....


----------



## NoamL (Jul 25, 2018)

lucor said:


> Are these completely new recordings, or are they derived from the Berlin Orchestra samples like Inspire 1? Asking because I don't think there are any Horns a6 in your current products, no?





jamwerks said:


> Horns a6 comes from Arc I I imagine.



But the ones in Ark1 are a9 and a3.

It looks to me like BI2 contains more of the Berlin series that they didn't put in BI1 like the solo reeds from Berlin Woodwinds (or BWW Revive?), and then it's mixed in with some stuff from Ark 2 like the Organ and Choir.

It's an interesting deal. I own BI1 but haven't used it much in final work (nor cashed in my coupons). My issue with it has been that for many of the patches, the low RAM is achieved by whacking out the dynamic layers Jenga-style, especially in the middle. So for some patches you get piano samples and forte samples and if you try to crossfade... well, it _sort_ of works. It's still very good as a sketching library.

You can call it overpriced but another way to look at it is take this starter orchestra for just $300, or Composer Cloud for an entire year for the same price - both of which are *excellent* deals for composers starting out - and compare them to what beginning VI composers had available five or ten years ago. EWQLSO Gold for over a thousand dollars. Albion 1 or Symphobia 1, still to this day priced near $500. Newbies have a lot of good deals to look at now.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 25, 2018)

I was probably being overly harsh, I just don't like the marketing and at this point there's not much else to check out until there's a walkthrough and reviews. I'd be super into another Sascha live composing screencast--that was badass.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 25, 2018)

what does mean E.U., except Germany? i live in Germany... 

Pre-Order: 
€ 249.- 

+ applicable tax (VAT)
depends on region
E.U., EXCEPT GERMANY:
https://euorchestraltools.cartloom.com/cart/quickbuy/156772 (Add to Cart EU)
REST OF WORLD:
Add to Cart


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 25, 2018)

Is there going to be patch walkthrough videos before the preorder ends?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 25, 2018)

Commercial announcement threads are not the best place to talk about the pros and cons if OT libraries are overpriced or if they are not. If YOU want to talk about it more go somewhere else, like in the sample talk forum if you feel so to express your concerns. Thats just my recommendation because I know that the admins don´t like it when there are such of conversations in the commercial announcement so I just felt to inform you.


----------



## brek (Jul 25, 2018)

Highly recommend BOI as a starter/sketching library. It doesn't end up in a ton of my final tracks, but just used it a bunch on a TV doc after questioning why I was spending time I didn't have fully orchestrating cues in a big template when I could just throw down some meat and potato BOI ensemble patches in 10% of the time.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 25, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> I'm wondering if they created an A6 Horn Section by using the Berlin Brass 4 Horn Ensemble and layered in two of the single players. (The individual players were not the same players used to sample the ensemble patch)



Actually I think they are, that's just separate recording passes!


----------



## fretti (Jul 25, 2018)

JEPA said:


> what does mean E.U., except Germany? i live in Germany...
> 
> Pre-Order:
> € 249.-
> ...


In Germany you have to select „Rest of the World“. Is quit confusing, had to ask them before my first purchase as well


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 26, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> ...I like the idea that I could put BOI 1 and 2 on my Macbook Air and work on stuff on the road then broaden the scope of those pieces using their larger libraries.


Ba Da Bing!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 26, 2018)

NoamL said:


> ...EWQLSO Gold for over a thousand dollars. Albion 1 or Symphobia 1, still to this day priced near $500. Newbies have a lot of good deals to look at now.



That’s true, we do get a lot more library for a lot less today, but I just plunked down $1150 for an i9 14-core processor just so I can RUN them, lol! It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 26, 2018)

fretti said:


> In Germany you have to select „Rest of the World“. Is quit confusing, had to ask them before my first purchase as well


but if we live in Germany, do we have to pay VAT? i don't understand... the product developer's basement is Germany, not the rest of the world? or am i missing something?


----------



## KallumS (Jul 26, 2018)

This is very tempting - I own Inspire 1 and it seems like 2 is designed to perfectly complement it. Since owning Inspire 1 I've found a gap in my instruments, mainly Solo Violin, Solo Cello, Choir and Taiko. Inspire 2 includes all of these. I was saving up for these plugins on their own which would have amounted to about £400, so I'm happy with the pre-order pricing. My only worry is how the Solo Violin and Cello are mic'd, you'd want these instruments to be closer rather than far. Can't wait to see a walkthrough.


----------



## kaipiranha (Jul 26, 2018)

JEPA said:


> but if we live in Germany, do we have to pay VAT? i don't understand... the product developer's basement is Germany, not the rest of the world? or am i missing something?



Yes, it's € 249.- + 19%, which is the VAT rate in Germany. The system will add € 47,31 during the ordering process.


----------



## fretti (Jul 26, 2018)

JEPA said:


> but if we live in Germany, do we have to pay VAT? i don't understand... the product developer's basement is Germany, not the rest of the world? or am i missing something?


We have to pay the normal tax amount, 19% MwSt. I think it is also for downloads.
Not quite sure though why they do it, as in the end when checking-out they (re-)calculate it depending from the country you select in the drop-down menu...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 26, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> platitudinous motivational posters


Quite the mouthful there


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 26, 2018)

Hmmm. I have Ark 1, 2 and 3 and the original Inspire. I assume this is a nice bolt-on to the original Inspire to compliment what is already there. Dang these OT geniuses and their tasty libraries. I just may have to partake.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 26, 2018)

I deleted a number of posts, some of which might have been okay, except they lead to the conversation degenerating into inappropriate debate, considering this is a Commercial Announcements thread. OT did not request moderator action, but in the interest of extinguishing a flame war before it gets out of hand, I mass deleted.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 26, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Actually I think they are, that's just separate recording passes!



I know the trumpets are not. I was confused when their video on Berlin Brass came out because it showed 3 trumpets playing in a section, then different people playing alone. I asked and they said it was different players- I am guessing to help get the recording session done without exhausting them. 

I'd assume then the same tactic was used for horn (and bone)?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 26, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> I know the trumpets are not. I was confused when their video on Berlin Brass came out because it showed 3 trumpets playing in a section, then different people playing alone. I asked and they said it was different players- I am guessing to help get the recording session done without exhausting them.
> 
> I'd assume then the same tactic was used for horn (and bone)?



Didn't notice that, thanks! If this is the case, it's a well kept secret


----------



## JEPA (Jul 26, 2018)

kaipiranha said:


> Yes, it's € 249.- + 19%, which is the VAT rate in Germany. The system will add € 47,31 during the ordering process.





fretti said:


> We have to pay the normal tax amount, 19% MwSt. I think it is also for downloads.
> Not quite sure though why they do it, as in the end when checking-out they (re-)calculate it depending from the country you select in the drop-down menu...



thanks for the information! I only want to say: ... would have been nice...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 26, 2018)

fretti said:


> We have to pay the normal tax amount, 19% MwSt. I think it is also for downloads.
> Not quite sure though why they do it, as in the end when checking-out they (re-)calculate it depending from the country you select in the drop-down menu...



I think it's because if you are in the EU, but not in Germany AND you are registered for VAT, then you don't have to pay the VAT. But if you are in Germany, you have to pay the VAT, whether you are VAT registered or not.....


----------



## procreative (Jul 26, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I think it's because if you are in the EU, but not in Germany AND you are registered for VAT, then you don't have to pay the VAT. But if you are in Germany, you have to pay the VAT, whether you are VAT registered or not.....



Well its not quite as simple as that, but pretty much right. Basically if you are VAT registered you dont pay with VAT added, but when you do your accounts you have to reverse account for it by adding it on to your income.

So in the end you dont pay it on purchase but it gets counted in calculations.

Anyone VAT registered has to charge VAT as well so unless you always trade at a loss (which HMRC frowns on) you are just an unpaid tax collector when you are VAT registered...

Problem is initially and until recently many EU sellers were so scared of the new EU VAT rules on digital goods they charged everyone whether they needed to or not including charging non EU customers.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> Well its not quite as simple as that, but pretty much right. Basically if you are VAT registered you dont pay with VAT added, but when you do your accounts you have to reverse account for it by adding it on to your income.
> 
> So in the end you dont pay it on purchase but it gets counted in calculations.



Actually, you do pay have to pay VAT if you are in the same country as the supplier- you just claim it back. So If I'm in the UK, and the supplier is in the UK, I have to pay the VAT at the time of purchase, even when I'm VAT registered - I just claim it back at the end of the VAT quarter.

However, If I'm In the UK and the supplier is in Germany for example, and I supply my EU VAT registration number, then it is legally optional to have to pay the VAT in the first place.

You are right, however, that not all suppliers implement this second part properly. Arturia is one such company. However, Orchestral tools are one that does.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 26, 2018)

_"With Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 you get access to a whole new world of selected orchestral colors from the Berlin Series and our Metropolis Ark range."_


Does this quote from OT's website insinuate that the content for Inspire 2 has been culled from the Ark's and their Berlin series?

Didn't Project Sam did something similar with taking bits of the Symphobia series and create orchestral essentials.

Is there anyone here who may feel Inspire 2 is redundant if you own the Arks and some of the Berlin series?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 26, 2018)

If you own the Arks and some of the Berlin series, and you're not interested in a lighter version, for mobile work or any other reason... Yes, it's clearly redundant


----------



## ysnyvz (Jul 26, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Does this quote from OT's website insinuate that the content for Inspire 2 has been culled from the Ark's and their Berlin series?


Yes, just like Inspire 1.


dpasdernick said:


> Didn't Project Sam did something similar with taking bits of the Symphobia series and create orchestral essentials.


Yes, they did.


dpasdernick said:


> Is there anyone here who may feel Inspire 2 is redundant if you own the Arks and some of the Berlin series?


Yes, because they're same samples with some mixed ensemble patches.


----------



## procreative (Jul 27, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Actually, you do pay have to pay VAT if you are in the same country as the supplier- you just claim it back. So If I'm in the UK, and the supplier is in the UK, I have to pay the VAT at the time of purchase, even when I'm VAT registered - I just claim it back at the end of the VAT quarter.
> 
> However, If I'm In the UK and the supplier is in Germany for example, and I supply my EU VAT registration number, then it is legally optional to have to pay the VAT in the first place.
> 
> You are right, however, that not all suppliers implement this second part properly. Arturia is one such company. However, Orchestral tools are one that does.



Agreed. The bit some suppliers get wrong is when they try to charge you VAT from another EU country as you cannot claim it back unless they have a UK VAT number (like Thomann do). 

Even before the EU rule came in many dealers used to get it wrong and it was worse because some countries have higher VAT rates. The only way you can claim back foreign VAT is using an annual form and its so convoluted that its only worth doing for large amounts.

The stupid thing about a lot of the EU VAT laws is that they were brought in primarily to tackle Amazon, Google and Apple who were using Luxembourg or Ireland to bypass VAT. But its the small vendors who have been hit hardest by the extra burden of VAT MOSS.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 27, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> _"With Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 you get access to a whole new world of selected orchestral colors from the Berlin Series and our Metropolis Ark range."_
> 
> 
> Does this quote from OT's website insinuate that the content for Inspire 2 has been culled from the Ark's and their Berlin series?
> ...



It depends on how you want to work. Inspire 1+2 have ensembles that the Arks and the Berlin series do not have. Also The inspires have a much lighter footprint so if power on your computer is an issue it can solve that problem. For most cues the Inspires are good enough and if I need more detail I can then bring up a patch or two of something else to complete what I am doing. I get it if you need more detail than what Inspire offers or you or you don't want a light version of what you already have, but it has it's advantages in work flow to get ideas down (and often that is good enough) over the larger libs.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 27, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> It depends on how you want to work. Inspire 1+2 have ensembles that the Arks and the Berlin series do not have. Also The inspires have a much lighter footprint so if power on your computer is an issue it can solve that problem. For most cues the Inspires are good enough and if I need more detail I can then bring up a patch or two of something else to complete what I am doing. I get it if you need more detail than what Inspire offers or you or you don't want a light version of what you already have, but it has it's advantages in work flow to get ideas down (and often that is good enough) over the larger libs.



Agreed. I've used BOI1 in tandem with the Arks and other OT libraries that I have for finished cues. I'm looking forward to using BOI 2 as well.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jul 27, 2018)

I own Ark 1 and 3. I would feel less like buying the same stuff if there was a discount for Ark owners.


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 28, 2018)

@OrchestralTools Are you planning to publish a walkthrough video ? Or a DAWcast of one of the demo tracks ? It would help us a lot to get an idea of the strenghts of this new library.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 28, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @OrchestralTools Are you planning to publish a walkthrough video ? Or a DAWcast of one of the demo tracks ? It would help us a lot to get an idea of the strenghts of this new library.


Plus it'd be nice to have someone like Dirk Ehlert, The Darris, Don Bodin, Chris Siu, etc. to do a casual walkthrough before the intro price ends.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2018)

Agree, and _guessing_ there will be some quality stuff early next week .. with plenty of time still left before Aug 8.
OTH … I'm so pleased with BO_I1, _purchased at intro_, that BO_I2 is a done deal right now …. 

_The Vouchers are very cool; just wish OT had not been quite so restrictive with their utilization. Would have much more OT content were that the case …. _


----------



## fretti (Jul 28, 2018)

The intro price is actually really (like really really) generous I have to say (at least for someone not owning the full Berlin or Ark range); actually 50$ less than what I could get with an EDU-discount. So really tempted...
But it would be really interesting to compare, how the mics were mixed to the "originals" and see how it would add to my palette


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 28, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Plus it'd be nice to have someone like Dirk Ehlert, The Darris, Don Bodin, Chris Siu, etc. to do a casual walkthrough before the intro price ends.


Thanks for the mention alongside these wonderful reviewers!! Honoured ☺️


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 29, 2018)

Concerning the theme "VAT" concerning a customer living in Germany:

I am from Germany and I payed an additional VAT rate of 19% to the 249,- Euros.

After putting the product into the cart I applied my voucher about 50,- Euros from my 
purchase of "Inspire 1".

Then I got a total of 199,- Euros. 
This is 249,- minus the 50,- Euros voucher from "Inspire 1" - okay?

Afterwards I have to add the German VAT (19 %) to the 199,- Euros = 37,81 Euros.

So I had to pay 236,81 Euros and next year I will get my 19% back from the finance office because I am liable on tax on sales in Germany.

That's the way it goes.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey Folks,

here is our detailed Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 Screencast.
Enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 31, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> here is our detailed Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 Screencast.
> Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 31, 2018)

Hmmm... I'm on the fence now. It sounds nice but I feel like I have so much of this covered already with all 3 Arks and my Vienna AS collections. Ark 2 has a lot of the softer stuff covered already. I really love OT and find the quality of their instruments is too shelf. I"m just not convinced I really need this.


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 31, 2018)

Is this new material, or just a "best of" from their other libraries?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 31, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> Is this new material, or just a "best of" from their other libraries?


This is a ‘best of’ collection, but uniquely crafted into ensembles and ‘presets’ that work together to help you map out your ideas quickly and easily.


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 31, 2018)

I like what they’ve put into Inspire 2 probably more than the first one. The flautando strings sound very nice to my ears. To me they sound much better than something used for sketching, per se, but not quite at the controlable level of a full string library.

The solo oboe and bassoon sound very usable. The same goes for the solo violin and cello. I like the low brass ensemble and special combination patches. The choir will be great if not overused. Percussion FX are welcome as are the soft piano, harps, and mallets.

I didn’t like the way the horn ensemble sounded. I don’t know what it is. Maybe I like my horns a little closer to the mic. And the range on the horns in sample libraries often doesn’t go up high enough. I’m not even a good horn player but I can play at least 5 semitones past the upper limit. That’s where the magic happens. I think the ranges are adjustable, but it would be nice to have that range sampled as normal.

And I guess we’ll get a pure trumpet ensemble in the next one in the series? Here’s hoping.

But overall I think Inspire 2 offers a wealth of usable sounds. Combine with Inspire 1 and you have a lot of options for sound combinations in a small space on your hard drive. I haven’t preordered yet but I probably will when I get the funds. I use all three Arks but still find this to be a valuable set of instruments.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Why dont they have a harpsichord :(


----------



## Musicam (Aug 1, 2018)

Wonderful but the price of all the libraries are very very expensive!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi friends,

Here is my walkthrough of BOI 2. I hope this helps in your purchasing decision! Please enjoy


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 1, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Here is my walkthrough of BOI 2. I hope this helps in your purchasing decision! Please enjoy



Nice walk thru Chris


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 1, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Nice walk thru Chris


Thanks dcoscina!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 2, 2018)

Benny Oschmann made a beautiful demo for Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2.
Enjoy "The Enchanted", exclusively made with BOI2.


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 2, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Here is my walkthrough of BOI 2. I hope this helps in your purchasing decision! Please enjoy




Awesome walk-through Chris! Very well done!

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 2, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Here is my walkthrough of BOI 2. I hope this helps in your purchasing decision! Please enjoy



Awesome Chris! I find your walkthrough more helpful than any of the material the Orchestral Tools has put out so far. Is it currently available to use or did you get a pre-release copy? Either way, I'm happy to be able to see this while intro pricing is still available.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Awesome Chris! I find your walkthrough more helpful than any of the material the Orchestral Tools has put out so far. Is it currently available to use or did you get a pre-release copy? Either way, I'm happy to be able to see this while intro pricing is still available.


Release is August 8th


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 2, 2018)

Musicam said:


> Wonderful but the price of all the libraries are very very expensive!



Ha !  _Somewhat true_ ….. opens door to plea with OT to consider periodic 'combos' of User Vouchers _AND_ lower price minimums. 
I respect and admire OT. Cost of main Libraries is notable, but could be 'drawn-in' easily with some Voucher-usage promos !! 

(BO-I1 now and BO-I2 on order)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 2, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Awesome walk-through Chris! Very well done!
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> Darren


Thanks very much Darren!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 2, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Awesome Chris! I find your walkthrough more helpful than any of the material the Orchestral Tools has put out so far. Is it currently available to use or did you get a pre-release copy? Either way, I'm happy to be able to see this while intro pricing is still available.


Thank you! OT was kind enough to send me a copy for review.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 2, 2018)

Just for everyone's information, I have re-uploaded my walkthrough to include 2 additional points:

1. The range in the Horn Ensemble Multi can be extended from D4 all the way up to D5. I missed this in my original video.

2. Any pops and clicks that you hear result from my CPU overloading. This is in no part due to the library itself, but simply the limitations of my processor. The library is in fact very lightweight. 

Please enjoy the updated walkthrough if you haven't seen it yet! Thank you


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Just for everyone's information, I have re-uploaded my walkthrough to include 2 additional points:
> 
> 1. The range in the Horn Ensemble Multi can be extended from D4 all the way up to D5. I missed this in my original video.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Chris.


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 2, 2018)

@ChrisSiuMusic thank you for your video. Any chance you could upload a short legato line played with the mid flautando strings ? In your opinion are the flautandos taken from the berlin strings exp A/B libs ?


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 2, 2018)

I have the first Inspire. Would this be overkill if I have the Project Sam Symphobia libraries?
I grabbed the Symphobias during the last Native Instruments sale, but even though they stand the test of time after 10 years I'm thinking OT sounds a little better and samples are a bit more polished.


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 2, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I have the first Inspire. Would this be overkill if I have the Project Sam Symphobia libraries?
> I grabbed the Symphobias during the last Native Instruments sale, but even though they stand the test of time after 10 years I'm thinking OT sounds a little better and samples are a bit more polished.



i'm in the same position and have Inspire 1 as well as the 3 Arks. I can't believe it but I think I am going to pass on this one. The flautando strings sound great but I have a o much of the other types of instruments already covered. I just feel like I'm buying a lot of the same sounds over and over again with only slight variations. 

Does this mean I'll be kicked out of sampleholics anonymous?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 2, 2018)

no, you will have plenty more opportunities to show you are a card carrying member.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 3, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I have the first Inspire. Would this be overkill if I have the Project Sam Symphobia libraries?
> I grabbed the Symphobias during the last Native Instruments sale, but even though they stand the test of time after 10 years I'm thinking OT sounds a little better and samples are a bit more polished.


They have different sound qualities. I’m a big PS fan and user but I’ve moved over to OT for the bulk of my production chores insofar as orchestral samples. BOI series culls from other OT larger fare in a nice low impact package. Even though I have all 3 Arks, BB, Sphere and a few other small expansions, I’m interested in this to use on my MB Air along with BOI 1 because of its sound quality and memory space saving design.


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 3, 2018)

@OrchestralTools I currently own Inspire 1 and Ark 1 & 3. I'm currently trying to decide in between Inspire 2 or Ark 2. 
Are you able to say if the strings in Inspire 2 are closer to (or taken from) the ones in Ark 2 or the ones in Berlin Strings Exp A & B ? Thank you


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 3, 2018)

Man, these demos are just killer!

I have the full instrument range from another developer, but this is tempting because: 
* The promise of a unified mix. I like the idea of just a single mic choice that will "just work."
* Smaller resources. I'm on a 16GB macbook pro. I'd love to be able to fire up a full template quickly.
* The piano in the demo sounded great against the orchestra.

Is it worth it for that, or is this more geared towards people who are still building up their instrument range?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 3, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic thank you for your video. Any chance you could upload a short legato line played with the mid flautando strings ? In your opinion are the flautandos taken from the berlin strings exp A/B libs ?


Here's a short example of the mid flautando strings. I don't want to give any wrong information, but I would assume they are taken from Exp. A/B.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/flautando-mp3.14656/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 3, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Here's a short example of the mid flautando strings. I don't want to give any wrong information, but I would assume they are taken from Exp. A/B.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/flautando-mp3.14656/][/AUDIOPLUS]


Hey I almost thought you were going to break into Horner's Rocketeer for a second. You started with that theme for a little bit. He he.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 3, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Man, these demos are just killer!
> 
> I have the full instrument range from another developer, but this is tempting because:
> * The promise of a unified mix. I like the idea of just a single mic choice that will "just work."
> ...


I have an 8gb Macbook Air i7 that I'm able to load every instrument from BOI 1 with no issues. You should be fine with twice the ram.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 3, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Hey I almost thought you were going to break into Horner's Rocketeer for a second. You started with that theme for a little bit. He he.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 3, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @OrchestralTools I currently own Inspire 1 and Ark 1 & 3. I'm currently trying to decide in between Inspire 2 or Ark 2.
> Are you able to say if the strings in Inspire 2 are closer to (or taken from) the ones in Ark 2 or the ones in Berlin Strings Exp A & B ? Thank you


I am in the exact same boat here as l own the same 3 OT libraries and have been eyeing Ark 2 for some time now waiting for a sale that usually comes around Christmas time when they usually release the new Arks.. hoping for not too much overlap as I would prefer Ark 2 but then I'm not sure. This looks pretty good .


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 3, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I am in the exact same boat here as l own the same 3 OT libraries and have been eyeing Ark 2 for some time now waiting for a sale that usually comes around Christmas time when they usually release the new Arks.. hoping for not too much overlap as I would prefer Ark 2 but then I'm not sure. This looks pretty good .


IMO, if you decide on Ark 2, you'll be pretty much covered for most of the material in BOI2. BOI2 is special because of the ensembles and ease of use it comes with, while Ark 2 has more detail


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there a discount for those who own all the libraries that these samples are derived from?

.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 3, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> IMO, if you decide on Ark 2, you'll be pretty much covered for most of the material in BOI2. BOI2 is special because of the ensembles and ease of use it comes with, while Ark 2 has more detail


Totally agree! Only thing is Ark 2 is just under 700 dollars after euro to US which is more than half of the pre-order price of Inspire 2. Surely one of the most expensive libraries on the VST market and of the 3 ark series.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 3, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Totally agree! Only thing is Ark 2 is just under 700 dollars after euro to US which is more than half of the pre-order price of Inspire 2. Surely one of the most expensive libraries on the VST market and of the 3 ark series.



Only $578. with my BO-I 1 Voucher !! Guess I better hurry before Euro > usd gets worse ....


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 3, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Only $578. with my BO-I 1 Voucher !! Guess I better hurry before Euro > usd gets worse ....


I used my voucher for Ark 3. Oh well...maybe around Christmas time it'll drop again but then there's the Spitfire Christmas Wishlist


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pre-ordered


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 6, 2018)

The inspire series reminds me of the VSL Special Edition series, where they package instruments from their full collections, give you a few less articulations and dynamic layers, but at a much more affordable price. VSL however, has a cool policy of "never pay for the same sample twice" so if you later wanted to upgrade to a full collection, you get a discount for what you already own. Does Orchestral Tools have a similar policy where say inspire owners would get a discount upgrading to the Ark series, or full Berlin orchestra series?

I also wish more sample libraries would consider splitting their packages into "single instruments" like VSL, so if I just wanted a solo flute, I can buy just the solo flute. Or even split up packages like these into the main instrument families of strings, brass, winds and percussion. As someone who has been in the game a while, I have a lot of the "bread and butter" sounds covered and having to pay a larger package price for only a few sounds that I personally want prevents me from purchasing packages like this. I would imagine I'm not the only one?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey Guys,

tomorrow we will release Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2!
Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive his download link!

For everyone else, today is the last chance to take advantage of our absolutely attractive pre-order special: 
249€ + VAT instead of 399€ + VAT.

We updated our Soundcloud playlist with two beautiful new demos. 
Enjoy „To Heaven and Beyond“ by Helge Borgarts & Thomas Stanger and „A Storm Brewing“ by Craig Sharmat.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 7, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Release Date: August 08.



_Checks calendar...

Checks time...

Refreshes email...

Checks calendar...

_


----------



## MrCambiata (Aug 8, 2018)

Pre-ordered at the last minute...


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 8, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> _Checks calendar...
> 
> Checks time...
> 
> ...


They must really be holding off to get those last minute purchases in.



MrCambiata said:


> Pre-ordered at the last minute...


And there we go. Makes me wonder what percentage of pre-orders take place in the last day of the discount period. I often wait to hear as many demos and read as many reviews as I can first, but this time I pre-ordered much earlier.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 8, 2018)

Full amount processed and paid back on July 31. In US, almost 17% added in exch + foreign xctn fees. 
Going through my _oldheimer's_ checklist. It is 2018, right ? 6:00 am; back to bed ……


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s after 4pm in Germany, nearly midnight in Japan. I guess I’ll be downloading on the 9th instead. Time to hit the sack. I hope there will be something inspiring to download in the morning.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 8, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> I hope there will be something inspiring to download in the morning.



I see what you did there......


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 8, 2018)

Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 is released!
Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive his download link in the next hours.
Enjoy BOI2!!

For everyone else, until August 20 we offer Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 for an intro special of just 299€ + VAT.
Find all Information on www.orchestraltools.com.


----------



## KallumS (Aug 8, 2018)

Time to get playing!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2018)

Sounds wonderful so far. A perfect compliment to BOI 1 (I like that it doesn't tread over the same material at all).


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 8, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Sounds wonderful so far. A perfect compliment to BOI 1 (I like that it doesn't tread over the same material at all).



Very pleased with first hours auditioning ! 
Looking forward to some fine posts as cool creators here display their talents using both BO_I & BO_I 2.

OT seems on a Cool track with the BO_I concept.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Very pleased with first hours auditioning !
> Looking forward to some fine posts as cool creators here display their talents using both BO_I & BO_I 2.
> 
> OT seems on a Cool track with the BO_I concept.


Yes this is particularly inspiring. A lot of terrific sounds here but I'm not surprised. OT has been killing it with their releases.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 8, 2018)

I just love the sound of Berlin. Top notch samples. Downloading it now


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 8, 2018)

Slightly OT, but would look forward to credible suggestions for Berlin Libs to truly complement (_but not duplicate_) BO_Inspire content: e.g. Strings, Woodwinds, Brass _ *EXP A,B,D,E* or *Soloists Series*.
I simply lack expertise and experience to sort which of these are highly desirable additions to Inspire. 
(and then of course …. some generous offers from OT to combine these for use with 100Eur Vouchers) 

Surely there will be SAMPLE Talk discussions which may address this ?


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 8, 2018)

A quick little thing I composed this afternoon on BOI2.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 8, 2018)

Hope they soon get to the Revive of the BWW exp A!


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 8, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I see what you did there......


Got the e-mail at exactly midnight. Downloading now. I’m glad to hear many positive comments so early on.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 8, 2018)

So I loaded up Komplete Kontrol to create some user presets for Inspire 2. Lo and behold, the are already NKS presets there! Was this the case for Inspire 1 or other Orchestral Tools libraries? I couldn't find anything about NKS on the website.

EDIT: Found this in the HelpDesk ->

*"Do your collections support the NKS standard?*
NKS primarily serves to map keyswitches and controllers to the Komplete Kontrol keyboards as well as enhance the browsing workflow on Maschine. This works well with pre-defined controller sets, but is of limited use when everything is highly customizable. Since in our collections everything is customizable and there are no fixed keyswitches, etc... NKS has fewer benefits than with more traditional sample library schemes.
Where it does help is with patch browsing and organization. http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/ag_berlin_orchestra_inspire_2.html (Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2) is our first collection to support the NKS standard for this task.
Unfortunately the way NKS works is fundamentally incompatible with the way Capsule is designed in existing collections. Supporting NKS means a completely different way all our instruments are wired internally, We are carefully considering doing these rewrites to existing collections. At this time we can not give a roadmap or even say which collections will make the transition at all, as often the benefits in our opinion do not outweigh the risks of breaking things.
Of course all OT collections can be manually mapped to keyboard controls. And of course NKS only applies to people who actually own a Komplete Kontrol keyboard or use Maschine - it is not useful to users of other MIDI Controllers."

Well, count me as a new user of a Komplete Kontrol keyboard for its patch browsing conveniences. I just got one a week ago with the idea of using it with Inspire 1 & 2 specifically. It's going to drive me nuts that Inspire 2 is NKS compatible but Inspire 1 isn't. So please, OT, even if you don't make NKS a priority for all your libraries at least make an NKS compatible Inspire 1 a priority. A Berlin Orchestra Inspire + Komplete Kontrol setup would be a huge composing workflow booster for me and likely others as well.


----------



## star.keys (Aug 9, 2018)

Can someone help me understand what is the difference between solo vio/cli in BOI2 vs. full libraries as far as legato is concerned?


----------



## cybran (Aug 9, 2018)

I knew I saw it for €249 euros before. The extra €50 and extra VAT has put me off now.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 11, 2018)

cybran said:


> I knew I saw it for €249 euros before. The extra €50 and extra VAT has put me off now.



What do you mean? There is a pre-order price before release. Then after the product is released there is an intro price for a limited time. Then the product goes to regular price.

People who bought before the release, before most people have had a chance to try it, are taking a risk and also expressing their support for OT because they make quality products. It’s up to you if you want to wait until other people have tried it out, but you pay a little more for that (and still not as much as the full price). I don’t understand what the issue is here.


----------



## star.keys (Aug 12, 2018)

star.keys said:


> Can someone help me understand what is the difference between solo vio/cli in BOI2 vs. full libraries as far as legato is concerned?



Can OT or any of the users here who own both Special Bows expansion and BOI2 clarify this? If BOI2 is compromising anything in terms of quality or comprehensiveness of Sul Tasto Legato and Sustains patches as compared with EXP A/B, then this BOI a deal breaker for me...


----------



## Niah2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hmm...really like those flautando strings. I wonder what OT library are they from...


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 12, 2018)

Niah2 said:


> Hmm...really like those flautando strings. I wonder what OT library are they from...


Ark 2 or else Berlin Strings


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 12, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Ark 2 or else Berlin Strings



For one whose only OT content now are BO_I and BO_I2; Are there specific Berlin EXP choices which seem clear priorities to complement BO-I ??
I am not clear which are already present in BO-I, but will continue to try to sort long lists …..


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Aug 12, 2018)

star.keys said:


> Can OT or any of the users here who own both Special Bows expansion and BOI2 clarify this? If BOI2 is compromising anything in terms of quality or comprehensiveness of Sul Tasto Legato and Sustains patches as compared with EXP A/B, then this BOI a deal breaker for me...


I have both Belin Strings Sul Tasto Exp A and B and Berlin Inspire 2. The Berlin Inspire 2 Flautando are based on the Sul Tasto from Berlin Strings Special Bows Exp A and B according to Orchestral Tools support who emailed me last week.

The only differences I noticed are the mf middle layer is missing in Berlin Inspire 2 so it only has p and f layers instead of p, mf, and f. Also it is just one mic position instead of five mics. Much better for loading time and playability and the one mic mix that Orchestral Tools chose is really great. You can also with off the release samples to make it sound much dryer.

I also have Berlin First Chairs and the Berlin Inspire 2 solo violin and solo cello legato sound a lot smoother to me. I never liked the legato in Berlin First Chairs as it feels a bit jumpy at times. Also the solo violin and cello are missing the middle mf layer compared to the Berlin First Chairs so it has two dynamic layers instead of three. I prefer the Berlin Inspire 2 solo violin and cello as they play great under your fingers.

The Flautando legato is different to the Sul Tasto Exb A and B as the strings are split into three sections High Strings 8va, Mid Strings and Low Strings 8va but it is still very smooth sounding and is just two layers instead of three in Berlin Special Bows A and B. The Flautando Strings Whole Ensemble Sustains are really amazing and you don't get a Sul Tasto whole ensemble patch in Berlin Strings Special Bows Exp A and B.

Berlin Inspire 2 also includes a Flautando Strings Whole Ensemble Spiccato patch which is amazing! Sul Tasto Spiccato patches are not included with the Berlin Strings Exp A and B expansions. This sounds like it is based on the Metropolis Ark 2 spiccatos.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 12, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> For one whose only OT content now are BO_I and BO_I2; Are there specific Berlin EXP choices which seem clear priorities to complement BO-I ??
> I am not clear which are already present in BO-I, but will continue to try to sort long lists …..


I only have Sphere and Horn Exp C both of which are great


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Aug 12, 2018)

Niah2 said:


> Hmm...really like those flautando strings. I wonder what OT library are they from...


Orchestral Tools support told me they are based on the Berlin Strings Exp A and B Special Bows.


----------



## star.keys (Aug 12, 2018)

dhowarthmusic said:


> I have both Belin Strings Sul Tasto Exp A and B and Berlin Inspire 2. The Berlin Inspire 2 Flautando are based on the Sul Tasto from Berlin Strings Special Bows Exp A and B according to Orchestral Tools support who emailed me last week.
> 
> The only differences I noticed are the mf middle layer is missing in Berlin Inspire 2 so it only has p and f layers instead of p, mf, and f. Also it is just one mic position instead of five mics. Much better for loading time and playability and the one mic mix that Orchestral Tools chose is really great. You can also with off the release samples to make it sound much dryer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for a detailed explanation.. That's very helpful


----------



## Niah2 (Aug 12, 2018)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Orchestral Tools support told me they are based on the Berlin Strings Exp A and B Special Bows.



Thank you for your post.


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 23, 2018)

Fantastic library. This is my first experience with OT "berlin" sound and now i'm hooked. It's exactly the sound i always envisioned my strings to have. Maybe it's the Teldex stage, maybe it's their skills in sampling, or both. 

The Flautando strings sound gorgeous but the most surprising instrument in this library is the soft piano. It's actually very playable and usable, unlike pretty much every single soft piano i tried in the past from other libraries.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hy Orchestral Tools : just a suggestion : i would love to see in a future Capsule update something like an Ostinatum !!! That would be really really great and make Capsule more fabulous ... Thanks.


----------



## Rey (Aug 23, 2018)

is intro price still up?


----------



## star.keys (Aug 24, 2018)

Rey said:


> is intro price still up?



It isn't. I sent them email within 4 hours when the initial (249) discount window had closed but they chose not to respond. I didn't buy it because I refuse to pay even £1 more than a product was ever sold for.


----------



## Rey (Aug 24, 2018)

star.keys said:


> It isn't. I sent them email within 4 hours when the initial (249) discount window had closed but they chose not to respond. I didn't buy it because I refuse to pay even £1 more than a product was ever sold for.



Ah. I see. Thanks for the heads up. I only had time today to surf and look deeply into Berlin inspire 2 and I think I like the sound. Too bad it's no longer on sale. I would still settle for euro299, but euro399 is a bit too steep for me right now to pay. I wonder if they ll have 30% black Friday sale soon in 3 months


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes, the intro price ended on August 20. It would be helpful if @OrchestralTools or @Mike Greene changed the title of the thread as "Intro Price Available!" is no longer accurate. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 29, 2018)

Can anyone explain to me why the Flautando Strings in Inspire 2 are so goosebumps-inducing-gorgeous sounding and most importantly: *fuller/louder/useful* than any insert-other-developer name's Flautando strings patches?

I just can't get enough of them.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 29, 2018)

star.keys said:


> It isn't. I sent them email within 4 hours when the initial (249) discount window had closed but they chose not to respond. I didn't buy it because I refuse to pay even £1 more than a product was ever sold for.



I replied to each and every email about the expired intro deal. Can you please send me your email again showing the date when you sent it so I can find out why it did not arrive? Alternatively, I'll let you know if I received your email but you did not receive my reply.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 29, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Can anyone explain to me why the Flautando Strings in Inspire 2 are so goosebumps-inducing-gorgeous sounding and most importantly: *fuller/louder/useful* than any insert-other-developer name's Flautando strings patches?
> 
> I just can't get enough of them.


It s OT. Better and better !


----------



## Rey (Aug 29, 2018)

will there be adiscount forinspire 2 this black Friday?i missed the discount early birds offer. wish I could turn back time


----------



## TravB (Aug 29, 2018)

Originally had it in my cart at 249... then the price suddenly jumped to 299... I emailed OT about it and never heard back. And now it's 399! :-(


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 29, 2018)

Now that I have Inspire 2 I hope there is a discount for inspire 1. Would be perfect for my laptop setup.


----------



## Rey (Aug 29, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> Now that I have Inspire 2 I hope there is a discount for inspire 1. Would be perfect for my laptop setup.


just use the coupon but does it stack with discount?


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't think it works with any other discount. So it's either the coupon or the discount offered. I start my BS in IT in September so i hope to apply for their educational discount and get BOI 1 and Possibly Ark 1.


----------



## TravB (Aug 31, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> I replied to each and every email about the expired intro deal. Can you please send me your email again showing the date when you sent it so I can find out why it did not arrive? Alternatively, I'll let you know if I received your email but you did not receive my reply.



I didn't get an email reply. I emailed whoever was responding on this forum from OT. I PM'd the user named OrchestralTools the evening of August 8th.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 7, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> So I loaded up Komplete Kontrol to create some user presets for Inspire 2. Lo and behold, the are already NKS presets there! Was this the case for Inspire 1 or other Orchestral Tools libraries? I couldn't find anything about NKS on the website.
> 
> EDIT: Found this in the HelpDesk ->
> 
> ...


Same here. Berlin series and ARK Series user, happy to see OT reluctantly *taking this path*, sad to see OT *reluctantly* taking this path.


----------

